# Waiting on Peaches!



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She's due March 3rd but being a mini-nubian...maybe Feb 26th? (145 days) So anywhere from 2-3 weeks away!

Anyone want to guess how many? I think a singleton but possibly twins? Her first birth last year was a single buck. We acquired her shortly after her first freshening.

She's really opposed to me taking pics of her, messing around her backside or her belly lol. These are the best pics I could get today. Her udder is still a tiny handful of an udder...maybe she is one that will fill closer?? I feel like at 2-3 weeks or it should be bigger...

I did get to feel her belly briefly again today and felt a little movement so...


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Do you know what percentage she is? I was always wondering about due dates, too, when we first got our MN's; their gestation has always followed the 150 days schedule, and then a few days over that is common. Most of ours are over 50% Nubian, though, that's why I asked your percentage. I can imagine that if you have a very high ND percentage, they might follow the shorter gestational time.

I'll guess twins! She sure is cute! And I love my goats the most, too!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm betting a single, but I also wouldn't be surprised if she has twins hidden in there. Her udder could just fill overnight too, sometimes they do that when extra sneaky!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Kath G. said:


> Do you know what percentage she is? I was always wondering about due dates, too, when we first got our MN's; their gestation has always followed the 150 days schedule, and then a few days over that is common. Most of ours are over 50% Nubian, though, that's why I asked your percentage. I can imagine that if you have a very high ND percentage, they might follow the shorter gestational time.
> 
> I'll guess twins! She sure is cute! And I love my goats the most, too!


She's 50/50. She was bred to a nigi so her babies will be more nigi which made me think they are smaller so there could def be 2. We'll see. We will start watching at 145 days and see how she does. I may see if my friend I got her from,can remember how many days she kidded last year.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This was her when I was trying to check udder. She got,into the hay feeder lol. She used to let me touch her all the time, we milked her last year too. So I think she's just wanting it on her terms right now lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> This was her when I was trying to check udder. She got,into the hay feeder lol. She used to let me touch her all the time, we milked her last year too. So I think she's just wanting it on her terms right now lol


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Pretty girl! My Mini-Mancha (who is around 75% Lamancha) kidded on day 148. I went by day 145 with her. 
I’m going by day 145 for my 50/50 Mini-Nubian, as well!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Oh fine, who am I kidding? I probably start watching them closely the day they miss their next heat, lol!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck! I'm guessing she'll have a single


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty doe.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks, this is a better pic, from when she was just bred. She was making a crazy face full of hay, in that last pic lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ha! Her face is so offended when you tried to touch her udder and she jumped in the hay rack! 

Show us a photo of the buck she is bred to!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This is the only pic I have of him  Hard to see him in it.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

She is such a pretty girl!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

What @New-goat-mom said, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

6 days until her due date. Not much change except in her attitude. It also makes me wonder if she even is PG. But her belly is tight, she doesn't let me touch it, and when I did a couple times, I felt fluttering. Her udder just isn't doing anything. There is a possibility her date could be the 24th. She appeared to come in a second time, but I guess we will see.

The past few days she has been mean to the other goats. She claims a spot and they better not even look at it or she'll ram them. She has seemed to hollow slightly. No change in ligs. I compare hers to a non-bred doe. Her backend does seem a little more puffy.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No udder?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Not yet. It's like a deflated bag still.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When is she due?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Saturday. Possibly the 24th but doesn't seem as likely. She appeared to come into heat 21 days later and bred. But she also bred when our new buck came last month. This last month she put on weight and around 3 months, went from a flat udder to a small bag feeling udder. This would be her second kidding. Her belly is really tight as well.



toth boer goats said:


> When is she due?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She's also been standing with her front feet on stuff and her back feet on the ground, quite a bit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

By rights, it is the last time she was bred to count her gestation period for her kidding date.

Goats stand like that to help re-position the kids pushing on her organs because it is uncomfortable for her.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Today is her due date from her first breeding. I'm guessing she is due the 24th instead. She does look a bit more rounded today though and licking her right side a lot. She also poops a LOT. Many times while I was standing out there.

My question, you see her udder? It's a hand full of empty bag. You can't see it really but I felt it. It used to be flat. (She's a 2nd freshener) IF she fills day of birth, can she go from nothing to full or should there be more empty bag? That udder or lack of makes me feel she isn't pregnant. But she has so many other signs.





































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

If she is bred, she definitely doesn’t look like she’s due today.  And just maybe she is due on the 24th (March, correct?) but I am questioning that as well. Did you ever get her pregnancy tested?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She may be one of those goats that fill up right before kidding, but even her pooch isn’t looking like it should, if she were due today.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Mine didn't fill until after baby, and still has a small bag, she lost the kid 2 days after but I continued to milk her and only get 4 oz a day. 2 oz in the morning and 2 oz at night if we are lucky.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

She also didn't hollow out, in fact just got bigger. Even felt baby move an hour before baby.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

No I didn't have her tested but she's gained a lot of weight in the last month, her belly is super tight, she refuses to let me touch her belly, I felt some thumps on her right side too...I am trying to figure out what else that could be. I don't know. My husband wondered if she was having a false pregnancy.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She's a naturally thin goat. I will have to find past pictures of her.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

She may just have one. And maybe won't bag up until later.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Firsttimegoatmom2018 said:


> Mine didn't fill until after baby, and still has a small bag, she lost the kid 2 days after but I continued to milk her and only get 4 oz a day. 2 oz in the morning and 2 oz at night if we are lucky.


We milked her last year (got her after her first freshening) and she had a nice size udder and gave us a quart a day.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Firsttimegoatmom2018 said:


> She may just have one. And maybe won't bag up until later.


I was thinking if she was, shed have 1. That's what she had the first time.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This is her normal condition. So she's put on a bit of weight. Last I measured her she gained 15lbs with no change to diet. I don't know, at this point I can take her blood and send with the others but I figured she'd give birth before we got results back. We were waiting 30 days to send it all in because our others were recently bred. In the one pic with my daughter, you can see the udder she had while we milked her. So she didn't have a huge udder.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I forgot to update on this. We had a friend over that raises boers and had just finished their kidding season. They looked at her and said she looked pregnant by their eyes, but only about 2 months. Well, I looked back on the calender to when our current buck bred her and that would be right on track for her being a little over 2 months now. I'm guessing the buck we took her to before didn't settle her. Or did and it didn't make it very far. I think maybe that buck has some issues. 

However, she hasn't come back in heat since Januray and she's getting more rotund. (2nd freshening) Her pooch is actually puffy now. I can really SEE the changes more clearly now. He also settled one of our other does who will be due a couple weeks after Peach. She's def puffed up pooch wise, belly getting obviously rounded, and her teats have gotten bigger (she's a FF) Our 3rd doe (FF) I am unsure. She's put on some weight but I'll have to keep watching her a bit longer. Her pooch puffed up and got freckles lol.


----------

